# Was Hunger Games type media political propaganda and brainwashing?



## Dom Cruise (Aug 17, 2021)

Remember that spate of Hunger Games and Hunger Games inspired YA fiction and movies? You had Hunger Games, Divergent etc, for years it was a popular genre in YA books and film.

Looking back on it today I can't help but wonder if it was brainwashing a generation of young people, in particular young women, into a desire to row row fight da powah, as well as appealing to their narcissism with chosen one narratives, from what I understand Divergent especially leans hard into the protagonist being a super ultra special snowflake.

The only one of these I experienced myself was seeing the first Hunger Games movie, I hated it, it gave me this creepy feeling that I didn't understand at the time but later frequently feel when watching modern Woke media, ie that feel when you know you're watching something that isn't just entertainment but is propaganda.

What's especially eerie looking back is in Hunger Games one of the first things that plants the seed for the revolution is an image of a dead black person being seen by everyone, this coming out the same year as the Trayvon Martin shooting, but it would have been filmed before that happened, really makes you think.

The timing of it all is also suspicious, you have the popularity of a genre about young people fighting to topple evil governments, then suddenly you have Woke young people wanting to topple the government, all in the name of multinational corporations, the type of corporations putting out movies like The Hunger Games, again, really makes you think.


----------



## PaulBearer (Aug 17, 2021)

Go on carry on, you're really close.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 17, 2021)

The Hunger Games was a thoughtful work of literature and worldbuilding. It was inspired by an experience the author had flipping between two channels, one that was showing a game show and one that was showing Iraq war footage. She took the concept of gladiator games and the Minotaur myth from antiquity and combined that with a modern (post-apocalyptic) setting to make a sort of interesting myth. The idea of districts that have their own cultures based around specific sectors feeding a parasitic cosmopolitan core feels a lot like ancient imperialism with a decadent imperial capital feeding on tribes that provide specific luxuries.

You could maybe criticize it as a weak bit of dystopian literature if you take the view that dystopias should always criticize some aspect of real society, which The Hunger Games didn't really do. Alternatively, you could take it as just being a fantasy/adventure novel, and have fun.

Similarly, there was the Uglies series of books, which didn't have the 'fight each other" theme but instead played around with a setting where people's social status is rooted in their beauty and fame. I don't recall it really having anything to say either, just a thought experiment and some really interesting material attached talking about the evolutionary psychology that underlays beauty.

The later works were shitty because they were copycats of the formula, just like how 99% of all fantasy is shitty rip-offs of Tolkien.

I don't see any propaganda intent behind the originals. They're entertainment books for teenagers and middle-aged women.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Aug 17, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> The Hunger Games was a thoughtful work of literature and worldbuilding.


Nah, the bitch watched Battle Royale once and decided to copy it as a shitty YA series.


----------



## vulg (Aug 17, 2021)

> Looking back on it today I can't help but wonder if it was brainwashing a generation of young people, in particular young women, into a desire to row row fight da powah, as well as appealing to their narcissism with chosen one narratives


yeah same, when I saw StarWars I identified so hard with the ZOG protagonist (((luke skywalker))) that it instilled a previously non existing hatred for nazis and totalitarians.


> then suddenly you have Woke young people wanting to topple the government,


right! I’m also really fucking terrified of 13 year girls leading an uprising too! usually I get laughed at when I say this but thanks for having the courage to talk about this.


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 17, 2021)

All Hollywood media is propaganda. And propaganda is just information with a bias towards something. 

When I say "Don't think of an elephant" that's propaganda. It gets you to think a certain way


----------



## Pixy (Aug 17, 2021)

You might be going a bit too deep into the schizo end here. Hunger Games was the Harry Potter of its time (though perhaps not passed over by publishers in favour of a dolphin book); spawing a plethora of other dystopic-setting novels with teenage/child protagonists who had to survive some sort of 'trials' to win some sort of prize which ultimately isn't worth it. 

Perhaps they weren't copy-cats, but rather readers finding books with similar themes that they enjoyed in the Hunger Games series and then popularising those books. Either way, it became a brief fad, much like all those natural disaster survival movies in the early 2010s/late 2000s.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 17, 2021)

One thing I forgot to mention is Coriolanus Snow's whole speech about hope being the only thing more powerful than fear, which could be read as a metaphor for what the movie itself is doing, as well as Woke in general, convince people they're fighting the power when in reality they doing exactly what the elites want them to do.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 17, 2021)

It's for the #youaretheresistance crowd


----------



## Santiago_Nasar (Aug 17, 2021)

They are shitty books made to appeal for the period of time were teens want to rebel against their parents,  and are looking for an identity, considering how little adults truly grown up these days, its less about propaganda and more about feedback loop caused by narcisist teens/adults that want to feel they are part of something bigger or a actually upper dupper important when in reality they are just annoying people nobody likes, they read about these stories and ended up writting more of the same shit.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Aug 17, 2021)

I actually really liked that series and perhaps even like it a bit more now given everything that is going on now.  You have these degenerates in the capital dictating how the normal people live and looking down on them.  The normal people struggle while the elites in the capital live luxurious lives that are unfathomable to the virtual slaves in the district.  Blood sport for their entertainment and yet they still see themselves as the "good guys" -- the sophisticated crowd compared to the uncultured laborers who work to provide their every need and want.  I see quite a few parallels with the way society is currently run today.

Unfortunately, what most kids took from that movie was the "fight to the death" hunger games part or the love triangle and none of the politics that led up to it or the eventual realization that the resistance leader was really no different than Snow.  There's plenty of good criticism of society and even human nature in general within the story.  The movies didn't put the focus on that.  The books, of course, explored it a little more.


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Aug 17, 2021)

Hunger Games turned my middle school library into a warehouse of shitty clones trying to be like it


----------



## Troonos (Aug 17, 2021)

No, retard. It was a warning against the current scenario, where the elite establishment is trying to create an underclass (unvaccinated, anti-authoritarians) that doesn't have the same rights (going outdoors, attending social gatherings, having a job) as the overclass and is forcefully segregated by those in power in an effort to bring on a future where the underclass is forced to live in squalor (pods) and accept a tiny pittance of food (bug burgers and garbage juice) that the Capitol is generous enough to give while they are free to gather (unmasked) and enjoy steak. The overclass of course gets to participate in unbridled hedonism (LGBTQIAA2+, rioting and destruction without consequences) and live in prosperity without working as the underclass is used for slave labor as they continue to work and be robbed of their tax dollars (infinite stimulus, unemployment insurance, UBI). It's not fiction. We're almost there.


----------



## Neil (Aug 17, 2021)

What the _fuck _are you talking about?

There's been "fight the power" type media since the damn 70's. Damn near every TV show comedy made in the 90s and 2000s was meant to piss off republican boomer conservative evangelicals to some extent. Things like punk rock and metal exist for the same purpose.

Are you seriously pretending that college or teenaged protestors are only a thing _NOW?_ You talk a lot about how great the 2000s were, did you just happen to fall asleep during the protests against the Iraq War/George Bush's entire presidency and the Occupy movements?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 17, 2021)

Neil said:


> What the _fuck _are you talking about?
> 
> There's been "fight the power" type media since the damn 70's. Damn near every TV show comedy made in the 90s and 2000s was meant to piss off republican boomer conservative evangelicals to some extent.
> 
> Are you seriously pretending that college or teenaged protestors are only a thing _NOW?_ You talk a lot about how great the 2000s were, did you just happen to fall asleep during the protests against the Iraq War/George Bush's entire presidency and the Occupy movements?


No? Where did I say any of that? Where did I say Hunger Games was the first "fight the power" type of media? Where did I say college or teenage aged protestors are only thing a now?

I was specially talking about the Woke generation of the 2010s, who would have been still in their teens when Hunger Games was starting up and entering early adulthood around the time the movie series was still going and around the time you started see Woke rhetoric cropping up in a big way.

I am not saying Hunger Games is the _sole _reason for Woke, just that's that it's an example of Hollywood helping to push the culture in that generation.

If you want to talk about leftist culture and protests in the 2000s that's a different subject because that would have been a different generation.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 17, 2021)

It was bullshit and just a fairy tale for stupid and illiterate people who'd get their ass kicked hard if they ever got into a real "fight" outside of Super Smash Bros.

Not much more to say on it than that.


----------



## Ita Mori (Aug 17, 2021)

You didn't have _Divergent_ for "years".
Those films tanked and Shailene Woodley is an unbearable person who must give great head for Aaron Rodgers to keep her ass around.
No one liked those films and the weirdo chicks who liked all that YA crap laughed at how shitty they were, second only to the film adaption of _The Mortal Instruments._



> What's especially eerie looking back is in Hunger Games one of the first things that plants the seed for the revolution is an image of a dead black person being seen by everyone, this coming out the same year as the Trayvon Martin shooting, but it would have been filmed before that happened, really makes you think.


Get help. You're seeing things even Marjorie Taylor Greene would call crazy.

'Young rebellious teens fighting old boomers' has been a fantasy trope since the 60s...and I mean the 1860s.
All of the consoomer shit you love to eat abuses it; anime, Star Wars, Disney films; all of it.
Why? Because it sells.
Teens are little narcissists who think their naive idealism can save the world, so media that panders to their power-fantasy is going to make a buck or two.

Seriously, get help.
It was nothing more than studios trying to obtain the next _Harry Potter._


Neil said:


> You talk a lot about how great the 2000s were, did you just happen to fall asleep during the protests against the Iraq War/George Bush's entire presidency and the Occupy movements?


Of course not; he was a teen in the 00s and thinks propaganda for any cause wasn't a thing until _*HE*_ noticed it was a thing.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 17, 2021)

You think Hollywood shitting out hundreds of films about being oppressed and helpless really happens by accident?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 17, 2021)

Posts like these are the reason why they’re trying to make The Lord Of The Rings “politically correct” in present day.


----------



## serious n00b (Aug 17, 2021)

The Spice boi said:


> All Hollywood media is propaganda. And propaganda is just information with a bias towards something.
> 
> When I say "Don't think of an elephant" that's propaganda. It gets you to think a certain way


You are now breathing manually.


----------



## Detective Jason Tooley (Aug 17, 2021)

@Dom Cruise

I feel like, in spite of the influx of female heroes, young women do project onto and gravitate more towards less masculine but still very much so male characters like Harry Potter and Link from Legend of Zelda. Even in Twilight, girls do not give a fuck about Bella. Half the time they don't even project upon her, as much as they do completely replace her. 

Link is a cute elf-boy they have total control of whose whole purpose in all games is save the Princess, Zelda her, who he can't win without and it is also The Legend Of. 

Harry Potter is a vaguely ethnic virginial nubile shy-boy with a dark side, destiny and he's also innately famous. The Boy Who Killed Literally Hitler. And she's his redheaded twink best friend's little sister because hermoine is a fucking loser. 

Women are much more attuned to practice Hero Worship than Heroism.


----------



## Detective Jason Tooley (Aug 17, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> You think Hollywood shitting out hundreds of films about being oppressed and helpless really happens by accident?
> 
> View attachment 2454618






*shits his pants*


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 18, 2021)

So I've been reading about battle royale before battle royale became a video game genre? Last man standing.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 18, 2021)

Detective Jason Tooley said:


> @Dom Cruise
> 
> I feel like, in spite of the influx of female heroes, young women do project onto and gravitate more towards less masculine but still very much so male characters like Harry Potter and Link from Legend of Zelda. Even in Twilight, girls do not give a fuck about Bella. Half the time they don't even project upon her, as much as they do completely replace her.
> 
> ...


Hunger Games was kind of the start of that turning point though where female audiences were supposed want heroism instead of hero worship, later leading to characters like Rey and Captain Marvel.

I think that's why those characters feels inherently alien and unlikable, you can have a female hero, but it can't literally just be gender swapped with the way a male hero is, there's got to be a different approach to make it resonate and feel truthful.

A perfect example of that being Ripley's or Sarah Conner's motherly instincts in Aliens and Terminator respectively, but now motherhood is a dirty word.

I think that's part of why I disliked Hunger Games, I found myself wishing I was watching something like The Running Man instead.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Aug 18, 2021)

I agree with you OP there is something weird and articial about those becoming very popular and getting Hollywood movies out of them as rapidly as they did in the early 2010s.

What makes it worse and this situation even more schizo is that the writer of the Hunger Games apparently lived in or near Sandy Hook Connecticut, the town with the school shooting with very weird information and lack of info.

There's been research and some evidence that Sandy Hook had been full of glowies residing there and it wouldn't surprise me if the Hunger Games writer was a glowie herself.

Edit: Added Screenshot Evidence


Spoiler: Proof she lived in Sandy Hook











Spoiler: Evidence of glowie connections with family


----------



## Skitzels (Aug 18, 2021)

Funny you mention the Hunger Games because the aristocrats in that world are eerily similar to the Wokescolds we deal with (in both degenerate aesthetics and attitude):







They laugh at the children of the working class dying for their sick entertainment. They push for policies that hurt the working classes in their world. They tell the other districts how to live despite living in a metropolitan concrete desert. They even have bright coloured hair and in the book it is mentioned that they also put themselves through insane body modifications.

They even force their own sons to wear pink:


----------



## Detective Jason Tooley (Aug 18, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Hunger Games was kind of the start of that turning point though where female audiences were supposed want heroism instead of hero worship, later leading to characters like Rey and Captain Marvel.
> 
> I think that's why those characters feels inherently alien and unlikable, you can have a female hero, but it can't literally just be gender swapped with the way a male hero is, there's got to be a different approach to make it resonate and feel truthful.
> 
> ...


The reason why these characters feel "alien and unlikeable" is because they're women. The reason everyone cites Ellen Ripley and Sarah Connor is because they're over the age of 30, have mommy issues and no qualitative experience with women. Nothing personal, Dom.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 18, 2021)

Kids are dumb as fuck and like watching people kill each other. Young adult liturature appeals to prepubescent, wannabe-badasses because that shit was cool as fuck to us when we were kids. Struggling authors often chase after narratives that sell, because they're human like the rest of us and need money to afford basic neccessities to survive. I've yet to hear the case for Heart of Darkness being a Dutch propaganda piece for the violent overthrow of the Belgian monarchy or Hamlet being a tract to re-establish Tudor rule in Stuart England, so I don't understand how the hunger games is the work of globohomo.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Aug 18, 2021)

Ultimately, these are just fantasies that teenagers and gen x authors like to entertain that give them a sense of meaning. I think its less an insidious propaganda piece and more that gen xers, who were getting more mature and starting to write books in the 2000s, simply translated a zeitgeist of their age onto a new generation through storytelling.

The "rebels fighting a tyrannical orthodoxy" has its appeal to any generation. For gen xers in particular, with things being ironically more materialistic, its a narrative that they may find meaning within. They have to insert themselves into grander crusades to justify living, to create enemies where there may be none, to be don Quixote or mimic Saint George syndrome.  

Teens are highly influential and so gobbled these narratives up. Its easy to see where someone who feels powerless and out of control (as basically every teen does) can latch on to a story where people are fighting against oppressive others through an "epics" lens. I don't think anyone was purposely propagandizing people towards this narrative, but I do think it had its own impact in that the current zoomer generation has gone "more woke" and don quixote than others, and is looking to emulate what they read about in real life and prescribing its meaning to real life situations that may not actually reflect the fantastical. Real life often has a lot more nuance than books.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Aug 18, 2021)

Partly, sure. The “revolutionary chosen one” trope is as old as time but the media clearly took it and amped it up x1000 pushing it in a certain direction.


----------



## Cabelaz (Aug 18, 2021)

You guys are miserable. It's just a novel that sold well.


----------



## Penrowe (Aug 18, 2021)

All of media marketed towards in particular children and young adults has become increasingly inundated with insane neomarxist, cultural relativist, postmodern, constructivist, rawlsian dogma.
There is nothing particular about escapist fantasy or specifically genre fiction that makes it more vulnerable to ideological subversion of this sort but genre fiction is almost universally dogshit anyway so it's not like it stands out.

Hunger Games is just trash, I don't even think the author is competent enough to engage in political commentary. Handmaid's Tale is a better example of malignant modern feminism using literature as a vehicle for agitprop.


----------



## UselessPieceOfShit (Aug 18, 2021)

I think it's the other way around: HG and other dystopian YA tried to capture what was in vogue at that time. The main appeal of such books is how they treat their teenage audience. Here teens don't just fight some vague evil guy, they fight against totalitarian state, which means that it's way more serious than other YAs. The struggle itself doesn't mean to be some sort of propaganda vision, but rather to show how children are treated seriously, as they deal with real world shit like politics. Volandemort? Lmao, he's just a syphillit dumb wizard. Just the right guy for a kids book. Now, a Mao stand in? That's some edgy shit right there. Plus, it's a zoomers vs boomers metaphor. 
So, everything a teenager would love. And don't forget about romance with a hot guy! And maybe even two.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 18, 2021)

It's just boilerplate "fuck the rich" and "LOL reality shows", both been done to death. It did manage to come at a time after Harry Potter but the formula didn't survive to become a blockbuster mainstay. Though apperantly the last book had the twist that the rebels were also going to just take over and restart the whole thing under new management, which already puts Hunger Games as better than 99.9% of modern political works. Might also be why the whole franchise was shoah'd and no one ever speaks of it (probably also fighting a dictator state doesn't sell well to China).


----------



## Pissmaster (Aug 18, 2021)

I wanted to see more of the colorful rich people and what kind of wacky bullshit they get up to in their off hours

Like if they all act like Ruby Rhod from The Fifth Element when they're not gambling on blue collar teenagers


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 18, 2021)

Penrowe said:


> All of media marketed towards in particular children and young adults has become increasingly inundated with insane neomarxist, cultural relativist, postmodern, constructivist, rawlsian dogma.
> There is nothing particular about escapist fantasy or specifically genre fiction that makes it more vulnerable to ideological subversion of this sort but genre fiction is almost universally dogshit anyway so it's not like it stands out.
> 
> Hunger Games is just trash, I don't even think the author is competent enough to engage in political commentary. Handmaid's Tale is a better example of malignant modern feminism using literature as a vehicle for agitprop.


I was very disturbed when I noticed at least 90% of the children's books at Target are Woke SJW stuff like "Because You Matter" with a picture of a little black boy on it.

Kids deserve to be kids and have books that are just fun stories for them to enjoy and have fond memories of, not be given bald faced propaganda.



wtfNeedSignUp said:


> It's just boilerplate "fuck the rich" and "LOL reality shows", both been done to death. It did manage to come at a time after Harry Potter but the formula didn't survive to become a blockbuster mainstay. Though apperantly the last book had the twist that the rebels were also going to just take over and restart the whole thing under new management, which already puts Hunger Games as better than 99.9% of modern political works. Might also be why the whole franchise was shoah'd and no one ever speaks of it (probably also fighting a dictator state doesn't sell well to China).


This is part of why I thought this would be an interesting topic is because how forgotten the franchise is, I had almost forgotten about it myself before I randomly was reminded.

Everything transitioned to Marvel, Star Wars and other revivals of old franchises, seems like Hunger Games was the last time something new was really popular in the movie world.

And yeah, you used to see a lot of media with that kind of theme of "the rebels are as bad as what they're rebelling against" like the video games Bioshock Infinite and The Last of Us, which is of course not a message you see anymore even though it's been proven to be true.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 18, 2021)

All modern media, not just Hunger Games, is propaganda and has been since the 80s.


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 18, 2021)

_The Hunger Games_ from what I remember is in terms of (bad) writing more or less a shounen anime written by a middle aged cat lady. It's basically like _Deadman Wonderland_ but less retarded and with less cringe. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 18, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> All modern media, not just Hunger Games, is propaganda and has been since the 80s.


So, the Golden Girls is propaganda?


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 18, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> So, the Golden Girls is propaganda?
> 
> View attachment 2456929


Yes. Wasn't there an episode where Bea Arthur championed an illegal immigrant and fought ICE? Propaganda doesn't start out as "hey just race mix, do drugs, and why not cut your peepee off", that's the insidious reality of propaganda, media consooomers are like frogs in a cold pot with a fire slowly boiling the water.  Normalize soft ideas, repeat them until accepted, then push a little further, normalize the new, more "progressive" idea until accepted, push a little further... ad infinitum.
Yes.  The Golden Girls were propaganda.

*edit*
Also, with the slow, methodical approach that modern media has taken, there's the advantage of being able to write articles like "10 times the golden girls were tone deaf about race" while extolling the "progressive values" and using the "correct positions" like Sophia dating a black man, or fighting immigration, to further prop up the new, more "progressive" values being propagandized today.


----------



## Techpriest (Aug 18, 2021)

Take your meds schizo


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 18, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Yes. Wasn't there an episode where Bea Arthur championed an illegal immigrant and fought ICE? Propaganda doesn't start out as "hey just race mix, do drugs, and why not cut your peepee off", that's the insidious reality of propaganda, media consooomers are like frogs in a cold pot with a fire slowly boiling the water.  Normalize soft ideas, repeat them until accepted, then push a little further, normalize the new, more "progressive" idea until accepted, push a little further... ad infinitum.
> Yes.  The Golden Girls were propaganda.
> 
> *edit*
> Also, with the slow, methodical approach that modern media has taken, there's the advantage of being able to write articles like "10 times the golden girls were tone deaf about race" while extolling the "progressive values" and using the "correct positions" like Sophia dating a black man, or fighting immigration, to further prop up the new, more "progressive" values being propagandized today.


Discussing topical, controversial issues on a show does not always count as propaganda. A show can do that without being preachy or blunt. It's all about the writing and execution of it.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 18, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Discussing topical, controversial issues on a show does not always count as propaganda. A show can do that without being preachy or blunt. It's all about the writing and execution of it.


Propaganda is more about framing than directly telling anyone anything, or being preachy or blunt.  Blunt propaganda isn't effective at all.  
The ICE agent on Golden Girls, for example.  If you frame this character as being the villain, and you frame Bea Arthur as the hero, it doesn't matter what you get the character to say, or how you get them to say it.  People don't retain those specifics in their long term memory,  You probably can't tell me what happens at 46 minutes and 29 seconds into Braveheart, but you can absolutely tell me that William Wallace screams "FREEEEEEDOMMMMMMM"; because that's the moral/point that you're supposed to take away from that movie.  Freedom good, slavery bad,  colonialism/imperialism bad, autonomy good, YAY Scotland, BOOO England.
That's how propaganda works.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 18, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Yes. Wasn't there an episode where Bea Arthur championed an illegal immigrant and fought ICE? Propaganda doesn't start out as "hey just race mix, do drugs, and why not cut your peepee off", that's the insidious reality of propaganda, media consooomers are like frogs in a cold pot with a fire slowly boiling the water.  Normalize soft ideas, repeat them until accepted, then push a little further, normalize the new, more "progressive" idea until accepted, push a little further... ad infinitum.
> Yes.  The Golden Girls were propaganda.
> 
> *edit*
> Also, with the slow, methodical approach that modern media has taken, there's the advantage of being able to write articles like "10 times the golden girls were tone deaf about race" while extolling the "progressive values" and using the "correct positions" like Sophia dating a black man, or fighting immigration, to further prop up the new, more "progressive" values being propagandized today.


I think that 2015 Owen Wilson movie No Escape was only made as an excuse to write think piece articles denouncing it.



Angry Canadian said:


> Propaganda is more about framing than directly telling anyone anything, or being preachy or blunt.  Blunt propaganda isn't effective at all.
> The ICE agent on Golden Girls, for example.  If you frame this character as being the villain, and you frame Bea Arthur as the hero, it doesn't matter what you get the character to say, or how you get them to say it.  People don't retain those specifics in their long term memory,  You probably can't tell me what happens at 46 minutes and 29 seconds into Braveheart, but you can absolutely tell me that William Wallace screams "FREEEEEEDOMMMMMMM"; because that's the moral/point that you're supposed to take away from that movie.  Freedom good, slavery bad,  colonialism/imperialism bad, autonomy good, YAY Scotland, BOOO England.
> That's how propaganda works.


ICE did not exist at the time Golden Girls was airing, are you thinking of some other group?


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 18, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I think that 2015 Owen Wilson movie No Escape was only made as an excuse to write think piece articles denouncing it.
> 
> 
> ICE did not exist at the time Golden Girls was airing, are you thinking of some other group?


"immigration and naturalization service" but typing ICE is easier since they're basically the same thing and you know what I mean lol


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Aug 18, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> All modern media, not just Hunger Games, is propaganda and has been since the 80s.


But Mario 64 is from the 90s, so that means...


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 18, 2021)

Penrowe said:


> Handmaid's Tale is a better example of malignant modern feminism using literature as a vehicle for agitprop.


If I had a time machine, I would go back to 1985 and brainwash Atwood into writing a transphobic hitpiece complete with femboy man-wives replacing women and making them obsolete. I'd love to see the woke crowd of 2021 get up in arms about whether Atwood was a transphobe or not and completely cannibalize themselves over this issue.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Aug 18, 2021)

They were shitty action movies aimed at the girls with uninteresting love interests. The next time a pretentious film buff say these mediocre movies are great i'll show them Commando.


----------



## byuu (Aug 18, 2021)

It was YA schlock written by some retard, you schizo.


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it's just a badly written book/movie series aimed towards teens.
Those sell a lot, you know.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 18, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Propaganda is more about framing than directly telling anyone anything, or being preachy or blunt.  Blunt propaganda isn't effective at all.
> The ICE agent on Golden Girls, for example.  If you frame this character as being the villain, and you frame Bea Arthur as the hero, it doesn't matter what you get the character to say, or how you get them to say it.  People don't retain those specifics in their long term memory,  You probably can't tell me what happens at 46 minutes and 29 seconds into Braveheart, but you can absolutely tell me that William Wallace screams "FREEEEEEDOMMMMMMM"; because that's the moral/point that you're supposed to take away from that movie.  Freedom good, slavery bad,  colonialism/imperialism bad, autonomy good, YAY Scotland, BOOO England.
> That's how propaganda works.


Do tell. Is South Park propaganda? Beavis and Butt-Head? The Simpsons (in it's heyday?)


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 19, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Do tell. Is South Park propaganda? Beavis and Butt-Head? The Simpsons (in it's heyday?)


I can't comment on The Simpsons since I haven't seen an episode since season 8 or 9, and I never watched Beavis&Butthead, but from what I remember of the few snippets I've seen + the commercials on MTV, wasn't Beavis and Butthead basically Seth Rogen "Weeeeed lmao" tier humor before Seth Rogen was Seth Rogen?
But let me answer your South Park question with another question. Do you think the network would allow Cartman to be antisemitic if he weren't fat, unpopular, and disgusting?

Like I said, propaganda is less about making an overt message, and more about enframement and creating an emotional association with a particular idea, or position, or viewpoint.


----------



## StuffedBallot (Aug 19, 2021)

The words you nerds are looking for are "Predictive Programming"


----------



## Super Sad Smile (Aug 19, 2021)

You're overthinking this.  It reads very black and white because suzanne wasn't trying to do a thesis on society, its just an excuse for katlady to kill people without it being a problem.  The "social commentary" is window dressing for a love triangle, which is the only part I've seen people talk about.  Hollywood made adaptations for YA trash like this because it worked for harry potter and that series made a ton of money.  Seeing them in live action makes it really obvious how retarded these concepts are though, which is one of many reasons I think all those movies tanked in theaters.  I think most books going to shit comes from authors trying to copy John Green moreso than the hunger games.  The real problem is that this is the hardest book most teens read where they didn't use sparknotes.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Aug 25, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> You didn't have _Divergent_ for "years".
> Those films tanked and Shailene Woodley is an unbearable person who must give great head for Aaron Rodgers to keep her ass around.
> No one liked those films and the weirdo chicks who liked all that YA crap laughed at how shitty they were, second only to the film adaption of _The Mortal Instruments._
> 
> ...


I was a kid in the 00s and it sucked because I was poor, still poor but at least I can buy things for myself now


----------



## caps lock (Aug 25, 2021)

>written by a women and heavily promoted
I think it's safe to say yes.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 25, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> I can't comment on The Simpsons since I haven't seen an episode since season 8 or 9, and I never watched Beavis&Butthead, but from what I remember of the few snippets I've seen + the commercials on MTV, wasn't Beavis and Butthead basically Seth Rogen "Weeeeed lmao" tier humor before Seth Rogen was Seth Rogen?
> But let me answer your South Park question with another question. Do you think the network would allow Cartman to be antisemitic if he weren't fat, unpopular, and disgusting?
> 
> Like I said, propaganda is less about making an overt message, and more about enframement and creating an emotional association with a particular idea, or position, or viewpoint.


Cartman was literally “dude what if we made Archie Bunker but as a kid and times 10.”

And Archie Bunker was meant to be propaganda, but it backfired because people found his earthy way of speaking charming.


----------



## Large (Aug 25, 2021)

Nothing exists; even if something exists, nothing can be known about it; and even if something can be known about it, knowledge about it can't be communicated to others, even if something can be communicated to others, OP is a fucking retard lol.


----------



## Ishtar (Aug 27, 2021)

Eh...the Hunger Games does have a point in its favor by showing what elite decadence looks like.* Also the fact the rebel leaders just want to repeat the whole cycle is sort of a good subversion of the "heroic plucky rebellion" trope.

If there is any propaganda, it was propounding the whole "girl boss" protagonist.

Thing is, its not realistic, and it gives young women a wrong idea of what they would be able to do in harsh conditions, "I'm gonna lead the people against fascism!", when really no you fucking wouldn't, in Katniss' shoes you'd be selling yourself out to the Peacekeepers to feed your little sister.

*total props for the TV announcer guy basically being a more flamboyant Steven Colbert, that is true to life.


----------



## Solid Snek (Aug 27, 2021)

The Spice boi said:


> All Hollywood media is propaganda. And propaganda is just information with a bias towards something.
> 
> When I say "Don't think of an elephant" that's propaganda. It gets you to think a certain way


That's not true. Propaganda isn't 'just' information with a bias towards something that gets you to think in a certain way.

Propaganda is political. It's information with a political bias, that gets you to think in a certain way about some social, political, or economic issue, and which is presented in a deceptive and/or rationally unsound manner. 

So for example, saying "don't think of an elephant" would (in most cases) not be propaganda. Likewise, saying "I'm a Nazbol weirdo and here are a bunch of valid but unconvincing arguments that I feel support my position" would not be propaganda, either. Saying "hey kids, here's a fun story about an elephant WHO DIDN'T WANT TO THINK ABOUT KILLING COMMUNISTS", and I'm a dues-paid member of the Kill Communists Party, one cog in a network of well-funded KCP activists who have spent decades infiltrating the children's-stories-industrial-complex, that _would_ be propaganda.

The idea that there is no difference between propaganda and simply trying to convince people of something is, ironically enough, itself a product of propaganda. It's the result of years of attempts to break down the citizenry's instinctive moral revulsion against the idea of propaganda, by painting propaganda as no worse nor better than any other form of information transmission; lies or truth, hidden or open, political or apolitical, it's all the _same maaan_!

But it's not the same, is it?


----------



## Spunt (Aug 27, 2021)

"Mary Sue rebels against tyranny and smashes the system" is just a very effective (if tired) trope that gets you on the protagonist's side and it's been a theme, especially in film (where the limited time to tell a story encourages cliches, stock characters and "tell don't show" to get to the plot as fast as possible) since pretty much forever.

If the Hunger Games is propaganda, then so are Flash Gordon, the Running Man, the original Star Wars trilogy, almost every Roald Dahl book, Spartacus and Robin Hood.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 28, 2021)

Spunt said:


> "Mary Sue rebels against tyranny and smashes the system" is just a very effective (if tired) trope that gets you on the protagonist's side and it's been a theme, especially in film (where the limited time to tell a story encourages cliches, stock characters and "tell don't show" to get to the plot as fast as possible) since pretty much forever.
> 
> If the Hunger Games is propaganda, then so are Flash Gordon, the Running Man, the original Star Wars trilogy, almost every Roald Dahl book, Spartacus and Robin Hood.


Robin Hood is furry propaganda.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm only about an hour  into about half watching the first movie on rifftrax, and ... I honestly don't hate it.
It's not an og a-list dystopian future but it's a decent enough flex on pop idol shit vs shithole life and stuff
I can't see this supporting a dozen books or whatever but the basic concept isn't _that_ bad
edit for a half hour or so more into and paying slightly more attention yeah nah this is shit for  losers


----------



## Lensherr (Aug 30, 2021)

Isn't OPs argument basically a variation on the ol' Jack Thompson "Grand Theft Auto is turning kids into criminals" schtick?


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 31, 2021)

Its boring and really REALLY gay


----------



## Ishtar (Aug 31, 2021)

One thing I do like somewhat, is how the Capital elite wear degenerate clothes, and have ridiculous hair styles. They look like drag queens and the most faggoty of trannies. Also they are so decadent that at parties they’ll take some sort of drug(I think) that makes them vomit so they can keep eating.

This outrageous decadence is sustained by the impoverishment of the districts backed by “peacekeepers”.

In some ways, you might argue the hunger games is more reactionary than it appears with the girl boss protagonist.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 31, 2021)

Yes, I guess, but dont ask me what it was about, Japanese politics is strange and it could have been propaganda for pretty much everything.
Its still a good movie and a must watch for fans of japanese Movies.  the american remake is just retarded.


----------



## Coleslaw (Aug 31, 2021)

Neil said:


> Occupy movements?


There's a reason SJW's came out of it when they were scared of Occupy.


----------



## StarDreamer2002 (Sep 25, 2021)

The world of Panem makes no sense in any way politically and economically. 









						The Most Inept Dystopian Government
					

It's not always easy to rule over a Dystopia but some governments makes it unnecessarily hard.In Incoming, The Templin Institute discusses the theories and i...




					www.youtube.com


----------

